# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  فرنسا تشيد بالمعارضين الليبيين وتجدد دعمها لهم

## Sad Story

*رويترز - اشاد الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي يوم الاحد بالمعارضين الليبيين الذين يقاتلون قوات الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي داخل العاصمة طرابلس وحولها وأكد مجددا دعم فرنسا الكامل لقضيتهم.

وقال مكتب ساركوزي "في هذه اللحظة التي تشهد احداثا حاسمة في منطقة طرابلس .. في طرابلس نفسها.. وفي اماكن اخرى في ليبيا.. يحيي الرئيس شجاعة مقاتلي المعارضة والشعب الليبي المنتفض."

واضاف المكتب في بيان "يؤكد لهم مرة أخرى دعم فرنسا الكامل لتحقيق حرية بلادهم من القمع والديكتاتورية."

ووصل المعارضون الى مسافة تبعد نحو 25 كيلومترا من مشارف غربي طرابلس لمساعدة المقاتلين داخل المدينة الذين انتفضوا اثناء الليل معلنين دخولهم في مواجهة نهائية. لكن القذافي وصف المعارضين "بالجرذان" وقال انه لن يرضخ.

وتقود فرنسا التدخل العسكري الغربي في ليبيا وكانت اول قوة اجنبية تنبذ القذافي وتعترف رسميا بالمعارضين الذين بدا تقدمهم الاخير اشارة على المرحلة الحاسمة في الصراع الدامي المستمر منذ ستة اشهر.*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بدل ما يصرح بالدعم  الكامل لتحقيق حرية ليبيا من القمع والديكتاتورية >>

وبدل ما يحكي عن الحرية >>

يروح يطبقها بفرنسا ويعلن حرية الفرد باللباس وما يضيق على المسلمات في ارضه بحجة تحرر المرأة  !!

----------

